# A.W. Pinks Studies in the scriptures



## David FCC (Jan 17, 2009)

A short while ago I came into possession of the last 13 annual studies in the scriptures that he wrote. Volumes 20 to 33 HB. All 13 were written while he was living on the Isle of Lewis with volume 33 finished by Mrs Pink due to his passing away.

These books are fantastic reading, full of insights into scripture, i was just wondering if anyone else has read them? what are your thoughts on them? 

I would also like to know if and where the first 19 can be found?


----------



## Hippo (Jan 17, 2009)

You can get the first 12 years here:

Books - Sets & Library Works - A. W. Pink's Studies in the Scriptures, 32 volumes in 17 volumes set, hardback, 1st six vols only - Sovereign Grace Publishers, Inc.

This set is really nice. I only have one year of original magazines from 1942 so I value these greatly.

I would not try to buy the full set from them, I did and now they have stopped publishing further volumes and are not replying to my e-mails.


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 17, 2009)

Or, you could just start downloading them and get on the free mailing list. I've been getting these for years and building my library with both these, and the Free Grace Broadcaster. The Broadcaster is almost like receiving a systematic theology topic by topic. They also have a wonderful selection of tracts and teaching courses.

Studies in the Scriptures

Now, that's gotta be worth a bazillion "Thanks." 

-----Added 1/17/2009 at 07:38:51 EST-----

NEW A. W. Pink's Studies in the Scriptures, Volume 0... - eBay (item 120326696702 end time Jan-28-09 21:05:15 PST)
NEW A. W. Pink's Studies in the Scriptures, Volume 0... - eBay (item 180293632696 end time Jan-23-09 19:54:03 PST)


----------



## Hippo (Jan 17, 2009)

It unfortunate that this seemingly excellent source does not intend to reprint issues prior to 1934, which incidently are the twelve issues available from SPG. 

Maybe not a bazzilion but have a "thanks" on me.


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 17, 2009)

Hippo said:


> It unfortunate that this seemingly excellent source does not intend to reprint issues prior to 1934, which incidently are the twelve issues available from SPG.
> 
> Maybe not a bazzilion but have a "thanks" on me.



Oh. I missed that. Okay, so maybe it's only worth a couple of thanks. Feel free to remove thanks due to incomplete information.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 18, 2009)

Hippo said:


> You can get the first 12 years here:
> 
> Books - Sets & Library Works - A. W. Pink's Studies in the Scriptures, 32 volumes in 17 volumes set, hardback, 1st six vols only - Sovereign Grace Publishers, Inc.
> 
> ...



Dear Mike,

I have order all the 17 volumes, and at this moment i received volume 1 until 5, and i have phoned them to ask about those other 12 volumes.

As i understood, volume 7 until 14 will be published in in the month of may, and a few months after that (when ?) volume 15 until 17 will be published, but they are working on it.

You can phone them for more information, and ask for Jay. Green.
Telephone: 001 (765) 838-0836


----------



## bookslover (Jan 18, 2009)

Westminster Theological Seminary in Escondido, California has an almost complete set of Pink's original magazine. There are a few issues missing here and there, but the set goes almost all the way back to the first issue in January, 1922. Incredible. Financially, as rare as original copies are, the set must be priceless.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 19, 2009)

A messag from Sovereign grace publications:

Qoute:

"....Thank you for your patience. I am planning (Lord willing) to deliver volumes 7, 8 & 9 in March and then 10, 11 & 12 in May-June 2009. Volumes 7 throuch 9 are newly typeset and will have a better quality than the first six. I am hoping to do the same with all the volumes. Volumes 7, 8 & 9 are just waiting on final pagination and building the Table of Contents before going to the printer in early February. ..."


----------

